# Decked out Jon boats



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I would skip plywood and use aluminum if you want it to last. Plywood is heavy and to make it last in a marine environment it needs to be made even heavier with glassing or coating in some manner.


----------



## clearwaterfisherman (Nov 15, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I would skip plywood and use aluminum if you want it to last. Plywood is heavy and to make it last in a marine environment it needs to be made even heavier with glassing or coating in some manner.


how thick? i heard that it can sometimes be a pain but there good for framing too.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I would skip decking one all together, but if you do, find something other then plywood imo. 
If we are talking about a typical jonboat then they are very light weight, adding heavy ply up top just makes them tippy without the benefits of stealth you get with a typical skiff these days.

If I were gonna do it I would add a smaller front and rear deck made out of a lightweight composite. Foam or honeycomb.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

1/8” is fine. I framed and decked a whole boat using nothing but 2x2” 1/8” thick angle and 1/8” sheet. I cut the angle and made clips to rivet it all together and that hull is still running around the Louisiana marsh right now several years after I sold it.
If you want ideas go check out tinboats.net and there are a ton of projects on there, mine included from start to finish.


----------



## clearwaterfisherman (Nov 15, 2018)

how do you guys feel on coosa board?


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

clearwaterfisherman said:


> how do you guys feel on coosa board?











You mean like this? Coosa deck, probably weighs 20 pounds.


----------



## clearwaterfisherman (Nov 15, 2018)

Boneheaded said:


> View attachment 120664
> 
> You mean like this? Coosa deck, probably weighs 20 pounds.


yeah yeah that. would you take coosa over ply wood and aluminum?


----------



## Wilmywood (Oct 7, 2019)

I actually just finished framing my jon with aluminum angle a couple days ago. I will post some pics once I get back from work. I am curious about coosa board too, I want to keep this thing as light as possible.


----------



## clearwaterfisherman (Nov 15, 2018)

Wilmywood said:


> I actually just finished framing my jon with aluminum angle a couple days ago. I will post some pics once I get back from work. I am curious about coosa board too, I want to keep this thing as light as possible.


that’s what I’m aiming for as well. put a 15hp on the back with and cooler to act as a poling platform around backwater. i ain’t taking this thing anywhere near 1ft chop.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Coosa isnt cheap, you still need to glass it for rigidity but it is waterproof. mine is a cheapo tracker topper so I removed center seat and reinforced the deck with Coosa bulkheads. another option is nidacore.


----------



## clearwaterfisherman (Nov 15, 2018)

okay, ill probably use aluminum for deck and framing.


----------



## Wilmywood (Oct 7, 2019)

Boneheaded said:


> Coosa isnt cheap, you still need to glass it for rigidity but it is waterproof. mine is a cheapo tracker topper so I removed center seat and reinforced the deck with Coosa bulkheads. another option is nidacore.


Would I need to glass nidacore as well? It seems to be cheaper than coosa.


----------



## Wilmywood (Oct 7, 2019)

Boneheaded said:


> View attachment 120664
> 
> You mean like this? Coosa deck, probably weighs 20 pounds.


What kind of push pole is that btw?


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

yes, some nida comes pre classed other you need to glass. it is a POS moolighter.


----------



## Tailwaters (Apr 9, 2019)

This was an old Lowe 1436 I use to have. It had a 9.9 Merc on the back and would run 21mph with 2 guys and fishing gear. Just used standard ply wood on the floor and deck and the pic was taking after several years of use. Used deck stain and flat polyurethane on it. Added some sand to the wet polyurethane to give more traction.
















This is the one I use now and it came with a metal floor. I just added the FlexDek. It's a G3 1548.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

New FlexDek looks sharp on there, TW.


----------



## ol' superskiff (Oct 22, 2015)

clearwaterfisherman said:


> Thinking about another lil side project. Kinda wanna do a Jon boat though. Anybody have some advice on working on these or some pictures I can reference on? Haven’t been on one for these in a while but I think have decent knowledge on putting ply wood on a Jon boat.
> 
> Thanks


This isn't the best pic and the poling platform obscures the rear deck a bit but it is framed aluminum that blue point did back in 2000. The front deck was factory from GIII and the floor is just plywood, all covered in the ol' gray indoor/outdoor carpet but everything has held up great. The added weight, whatever that adds up to be, has never seemed to affect the performance, its a 1544 so maybe spread out over a greater area than say a 1436

Blue point also built an 8 gallon aluminum gas tank that is installed under the front deck (you can see the fill in the pic), also stern rod tubes going through the rear deck long enough for fly rods so its launch ready when you hit the ramp.

Can't say I'd really do anything different if I was starting over today, maybe other than not having the poling platform, making it easier to access those gnarly everglades creeks. I've been tempted to remove it but I think it just looks so cool I can't bring myself to do it.

Best of luck with your project, these boats are so fun to work on!


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

Here's a couple more ideas for ya. The front deck is extended about 3' with aluminum and the floor is about as ghetto as it gets. I cut 2" pink house foam insulation board to fit between the ribs then cut a rubber truck bed mat to fit.


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

If your doing fiberglass board look at divynecel or kledgecell board. It’s a foam board that you glass and is light. With nidacore you have to full edges on it before you glass it.


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

ol' superskiff said:


> Can’t say I'd really do anything different if I was starting over today, maybe other than not having the poling platform, making it easier to access those gnarly everglades creeks. I've been tempted to remove it but I think it just looks so cool I can't bring myself to do it.
> View attachment 120812


Those creeks are where I do a lot of fishing and the reason I didn’t have a piling platform on my last boat or my new one. I’ve been looking at a folding ladder platform to put in the back over my gas tank. Then put it up when I get back into creeks and secure it with the Kennedy tie downs and buckle.


----------



## Wilmywood (Oct 7, 2019)

I like that idea. I have been toying with that idea myself. Its a helluva lot cheaper than buying a poling or casting platform as wel.


----------



## Tailwaters (Apr 9, 2019)

In my old Jon boat I used a 45qt Yeti as a poling platform. It did a good job holding a few beers too


----------



## clearwaterfisherman (Nov 15, 2018)

Tailwaters said:


> In my old Jon boat I used a 45qt Yeti as a poling platform. It did a good job holding a few beers too


hey, why spend a bunch on a platform that don’t even hold beer?


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

I’ve had the idea for a while of doing the scaffolding platform but found this picture the other day in the bragging spot forum. It’s fishfinadicts boat that he setup


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I use same type scaffold painting. It’s not 100% aluminum, needs to be coated as shown. Good luck


----------



## chiphill (Aug 26, 2013)

I used wood bc i have the tools for it. I like it bc it's tough and forgiving. Might try aluminum next time.


----------



## Blacktipfab (Mar 9, 2020)

Just finished this 2019 1648 sea ark, added the Emperor stool, trolling motor, and custom grab bar.


----------



## bcblues (Apr 10, 2018)

BigEasy said:


> Here's a couple more ideas for ya. The front deck is extended about 3' with aluminum and the floor is about as ghetto as it gets. I cut 2" pink house foam insulation board to fit between the ribs then cut a rubber truck bed mat to fit.
> 
> View attachment 120848
> View attachment 120850
> ...


What boat is that. I am intrigued by the rear seat.....


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

It’s a Polarkraft 1648. I believe I bought it in the ‘96 to ‘98 timeframe. I think the company has changed hands more than a few times since then. I don’t think they make that seat style anymore.


----------



## bcblues (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks, BE. Never seen a seat like that. It seems to make sense with a tiller.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

chiphill said:


> I used wood bc i have the tools for it. I like it bc it's tough and forgiving. Might try aluminum next time.
> View attachment 121204
> View attachment 121206
> View attachment 121208
> View attachment 121210


That is just plain bad ass in my book. Love how simple but yet not it is. Jack plate is the cat's meow too.


----------



## bonefishbradjr (Sep 7, 2019)

Blacktipfab said:


> View attachment 122090
> View attachment 122092
> View attachment 122094
> Just finished this 2019 1648 sea ark, added the Emperor stool, trolling motor, and custom grab bar.


Where did you get your grab bar done?


----------



## bonefishbradjr (Sep 7, 2019)

Tailwaters said:


> This was an old Lowe 1436 I use to have. It had a 9.9 Merc on the back and would run 21mph with 2 guys and fishing gear. Just used standard ply wood on the floor and deck and the pic was taking after several years of use. Used deck stain and flat polyurethane on it. Added some sand to the wet polyurethane to give more traction.
> View attachment 120766
> View attachment 120768
> 
> ...


Im looking for a grab rail for my 1548! Where did you get yours done? Also your boat is a huge inspiration!


----------



## Blacktipfab (Mar 9, 2020)

Bradford said:


> Where did you get your grab bar done?


I designed and built the grab bar my self.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Dustin2785 said:


> Those creeks are where I do a lot of fishing and the reason I didn’t have a piling platform on my last boat or my new one. I’ve been looking at a folding ladder platform to put in the back over my gas tank. Then put it up when I get back into creeks and secure it with the Kennedy tie downs and buckle.


I have fished off metal boats off and on for most of my life. We pole them in Chokoloskee and I used to pole one at Flamingo. They are LOUD when poled forward. We pole from a cooler on the bow, backwards. Much quieter, if you go slow. Another thought: I knew a guy who draped outdoor carpeting over the bow to catch the chop and it really quieted the boat. For sightfishing purists, those are my thoughts. Enjoying this thread.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

For anyone concerned that a poling platform might prevent them from moving up inside closed creeks... It's not hard to cut the legs, just above where they attach to the deck then sleeve the four pipes and set up a pin locking system so that platform is removable whenever needed - then quickly re-assembles... The internal sleeve on each pipe actually makes it more, not less, rigid when the upper portion slides down on the sleeve as is pinned in place... 

Years ago there was more than one jon boat down at Flamingo set up that way. I ran an aluminum skiff years ago (1976 to 1983) and one of the tricks you learned when poling was to always try to pole with the wind -since that's when your hull is the quietest poling... Poling across or against the wind -they are noisy if there's the slightest chop on the water...


----------



## Thood (Feb 21, 2021)

Dustin2785 said:


> Those creeks are where I do a lot of fishing and the reason I didn’t have a piling platform on my last boat or my new one. I’ve been looking at a folding ladder platform to put in the back over my gas tank. Then put it up when I get back into creeks and secure it with the Kennedy tie downs and buckle.


IIi lik


----------

